# 1und1 DSL 100 bestellt, jedoch nur 76 bekommen.



## MaxHaus (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
diesen Mittwoch (13.05.20) war bei uns endlich die Umstellung auf DSL 100 soweit. Ich hatte mir extra einen neuen Router (Fritz Box 7530) gekauft, da der alte 1und1 Homeserver nur maximal 50 MBit/s verarbeiten konnte. Nun stellte sich Mittwochabend raus, dass von den gebuchten 100 MBit/s nur gerade einmal 76 ankommen und, da ich zuhause mit Wlan arbeiten muss am PC knapp 71 zur Verfügung stehen. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass die Anbieter immer schreiben "bis zu" und sich somit absichern, aber da es mir möglich ist sogar 250 MBit/s zu bestellen dachte ich, dass die 100 eigentlich auch so zu mindestens 90% ankommen würden. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, wie ich noch mehr rausholen kann oder, ob ich irgendwas ändern kann, um mehr "Power" zu bekommen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
(Sorry für die Wortwahl, bin nicht so versiert in diesem Bereich)


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2020)

In der FritzBox findest du im Reiter DSL-Informationen einige Infos, davon kannst du ja mal Screenshots erstellen und hier hochladen. Unter anderem findest du da die "ungefähre Leitungslänge", die recht wichtig ist.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du durch andere Einstellungen großartig mehr Bandbreite rausholen kannst, ist aber gering.

250Mbit/s nutzt eine andere Technologie als 100Mbit/s, nämlich Super Vectoring anstelle des normalen Vectorings. Damit sind theoretisch noch einmal höhere Bandbreiten möglich, allerdings auch nur bei sehr kurzen Leitungen...


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2020)

Habe seit 2 Jahren 100 MBit/s(VDSL) und bekam auch immer an die 96 MBit/s rein.

Das war für mich immer ganz in Ordnung. Als vor ein paar Wochen/Monate das ganze sich wegen dem Corona Virus steigerte konnte sich zunächst meine Fritzbox nur noch mit 75 MBit/s verbinden und später nur noch mit 63 MBit/s. Mittlerweile wieder verbindet sie sich mit 70 MBit/s. Der echte Speed liegt selbst mit Lan Kabel niedriger, da nie die Geschwindigkeit was die Fritzbox anzeigt auch erreicht werden kann.

Als ich bei 63 MBit/s lag rief ich Vodafone an und meldete ein Störung.
Die wurde auch zusammen mit drei Messergebnisse aufgenommen.

Ein Tag später meldete sich erneut ein Mitarbeiter von Vodafone und meinte das sie eine Prüfung gestartet hätten und die 63 MBit/s womit sich meine Box verbinden würde den AGBs entsprechen würde und deshalb keine Störung nach gegangen wird. 

In deinem Fall kann daher nur der Support was bewirken und solange sie mindesten 55 MBit/s liefern kannst du noch nicht mal das Sonderkündigungsrecht anwenden.

Ich für mein Teil habe gekündigt, da zufällig mein Vertrag ausläuft und wechsele nun von VDSL auf Kabel mit 250 MBit/s. Wobei ich auch bis auf 1000 MBit/s gehen könnte. Nur ist mir dieser Tarif zu teuer weshalb ich mich für 250 Mbit/s entschieden habe. In meinem Fall habe ich hier ein anderen Kabelanbieter und kann dadurch ganz von Vodafone weg kommen.

Mein neuen Anschluss bekomme ich zum 27. Juli.
Zwar erwarte ich mit der neuen Leitung auch keine 250 MBit/s, aber ich hoffe das wenigstens die 100 MBit/s überschritten werden. Natürlich ist mir bewusst das es mit Kabel zu Stoßzeiten langsamer werden kann, aber damit kann ich auch leben wenn es nicht ständig der Fall ist, denn meine Fritzbox verbindest sich mittlerweile zwei Monate nicht mehr schneller wie früher.

Laut  aussage mehrere User hier im Forum wird bei mir eine Störung anliegen, was aber Vodafone nicht nachgehen möchte. 

Lustig war als sie mich dann bezüglich der Kundenrückgewinnung anriefen...


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2020)

Deine FritzBox sollte sich mit der Gegenstelle wegen Corona nicht langsamer verbinden. Dahinter kann die Geschwindigkeit sinken, bis zur Gegenstelle hast du aber deine eigene Leitung.
Wenn die Kapazität der Leitung kürzlich gesunken ist, liegt das nicht an Corona.

DSLAM-Datenrate Max.	kbit/s	113312	46720
DSLAM-Datenrate Min.	kbit/s	1152	-
Leitungskapazität	kbit/s	121438	41785
Aktuelle Datenrate	kbit/s	107739	41491
Leitungsdämpfung	dB	8	7
ungefähre Leitungslänge	m	150

Was da steht ist der entscheidende Wert. Die effektive Datenrate kann durch Corona tatsächlich geringer sein, ist aber eigentlich auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2020)

Mir ist schon klar das es nichts mit Corona was  zu tun hat und das hat sogar der erste Mitarbeiter im Grunde auch mit ausgeschlossen, da sich die Box nicht mehr schneller verbinden kann. Dennoch hat sich Vodafone geweigert die Sache nachzugehen, da sie mindestens 55 MBit/s liefern müssen und sich daher auf die AGB bezogen haben.

Sie Störungsmeldung wurde dann sogar mit dem Hinweis das die Störung behoben wäre geschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sollte wohl ein Witz sein... denn das einzige was sie unternommen haben war mich auf die AGB hinzuweisen und haben dann darauf hin die Störungsmeldung geschlossen. 

Ich für mein Teil bin froh das ich endlich von Vodafone zur Netcologne wechsle, selbst mit der Gefahr hin das es dort nicht besser laufen wird. Aber wir beziehen bereits unser Kabelfernsehen und sogar ein HD-ABO über die Netcologne und unser Kabelfernsehen lief bisher problemlos.


----------



## MaxHaus (15. Mai 2020)

Hier meine Daten dazu:

DSLAM-Datenrate Max. kbit/s 113312 46720
DSLAM-Datenrate Min. kbit/s 1152 
Leitungskapazität kbit/s 76636 38471
Aktuelle Datenrate kbit/s 76636 38470
Leitungsdämpfung dB 18 21
ungefähre Leitungslänge m 412


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

ja mehr als 76 ist an deinem anschluss nicht möglich frage ist ob vectoring aktiv ist


----------



## MaxHaus (15. Mai 2020)

Liegt das dann an der leitungslänge? Und bei 250MBit/s wäre dann mehr möglich?
Ja, Vectoring müsste aktiv sein! 
G.Vector: full full


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Mai 2020)

MaxHaus schrieb:


> Liegt das dann an der leitungslänge?


Kann sein.
Meine Leitung ist 270m lang und ich hab  113Mbit/s Download (eben gemessen), 37 Mbit/s Upload und einen Ping von 17ms bei einem 100 Mbit/s Vertrag mit Vectoring bei der Telekom.


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2020)

420 Meter ist schon sehr lang für Vectoring, da klingen 76Mbit/s realistisch.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Mai 2020)

Deine Geschwindigkeit passt zu deiner Leitungslänge/Daempfung. 

Wenn du anstatt der 100mbit vesctoring auf den 250iger gehst wird die mot sicherheit ein 175mbit leistungsprofil geschalten von dem bei denen Leitungswerten ca. 150 bis 170mbit durchkommen werden.

Misst du selber wissen ob dass dir die 5€ im monat mehr wert ist. Waere halt dann ca. eine Verdopplung bei deiner Leitung.

Ps: ich komme mot 324m leitungslaenge auf 205mbit.


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

Ich hab 226m und full 250mbit


----------



## mrfloppy (16. Mai 2020)

MaxHaus schrieb:


> Hier meine Daten dazu:
> 
> DSLAM-Datenrate Max. kbit/s 113312 46720
> DSLAM-Datenrate Min. kbit/s 1152
> ...



Die 76M passen zur Leitungslänge und Dämpfung, daher kannst Du eine Störung ausschließen. Wie die Vorredner schon geschrieben haben kannst Du 250M buchen , aber auch die werden nicht voll durchkommen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maverick80 (16. Mai 2020)

er kann vdsl 250 buchen er dürfte knapp an die 200-220mbit liegen schätze ich


----------



## mrfloppy (16. Mai 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> er kann vdsl 250 buchen er dürfte knapp an die 200-220mbit liegen schätze ich



Denke weniger bei Ü 400 Meter. Dann kommt noch Leitung Querschnitt, mehr oder weniger modernes Kabel oder altes Papierkabel usw mit ins Spiel was man aber so nicht weiß oder beurteilen kann


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neodrym (17. Mai 2020)

Hey, habe ebenfalls eine 100mbit leitung, auch wenn meine Vorredner es schon oft gesagt haben. - Ja, es liegt an der Leitungslänge. 
Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung ebenfalls eine 100mbit Leitung, dort war ich ~330meter (laut Fritzbox) entfernt und bekam ~98mbit. Jetzt in meinem Haus bin ich ~430meter entfernt und komme "nur" noch auf ~83mbit. 

Ich kann zu 100% ausschließen dass es an Kabeln meiner seits liegt. Habe komplett Cat7A Kabel verbaut, 1gbit Switch etc. 
Selbst der weg vom Router zur Tele.-Dose ist auf 5cm gekürzt.

Es ist zwar kein Trost, aber eine weitere Antwort.

Gruß


----------

